# resource conflicts?

## nobody13

Hi, I found some driver conflicts after updating to udev-200 and have no idea what to do about them. One looks like my network adapter. The last one looks like something intel ( i thought I was using the acpi drivers for that) This might have nothing to do with the update, I just noticed it when I was looking to see what my network adapter got renamed to . PLease help!

#dmesg

```
6.707874] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMRG 1 (20120711/utaddress-251)

[    6.707880] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    6.819054] systemd-udevd[1235]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    7.025230] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000828-0x000000000000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMRG 1 (20120711/utaddress-251)

[    7.025238] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.025241] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPS0 1 (20120711/utaddress-251)

[    7.025246] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.025248] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

```

if it helps: lspci -v

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit or Fast Ethernet (rev b0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8226

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

        Memory at fe9c0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-08-37-ba-00-23-54-ff

        Kernel driver in use: ATL1E

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5Q Deluxe Motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

```

----------

## DONAHUE

```
ifconfig -a
```

 should produce nic names

```
eselect news read 
```

 will tell you what to do to retain kernel nic names

 *init_6 wrote:*   

> Bug 44991 - lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting iTCO_wdt
> 
> Bug 48811 - lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

 

----------

## nobody13

Thanks for the reply and sorry I took so long to answer. I did follow the guide in the news when i updated udev. 

The second bug you listed seems to have a patch included with newer kernels. I'll try that tonight.

```
intel-desk dave # ifconfig -a

dummy0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500                                                                                             

        ether ee:f4:35:2a:55:8f  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)                                                                                

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)                                                                                                    

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0                                                                                      

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)                                                                                                    

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0                                                                       

                                                                                                                                         

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500                                                                             

        inet 192.168.2.134  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.2.255                                                               

        ether 00:23:54:08:37:ba  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 245226  bytes 352018621 (335.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 136349  bytes 11329978 (10.8 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 2  collisions 0

firewire0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        unspec 00-1E-8C-00-01-81-4F-91-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 20  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 280 (280.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 280 (280.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## nobody13

updated kernel to  3.7.10 and no change.

dmesg:

```
systemd-udevd[1214]: starting version 200

[    7.125319] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMRG 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

[    7.125325] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.142051] systemd-udevd[1239]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    7.197611] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000828-0x000000000000082f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMRG 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

[    7.197617] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.197621] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000530-0x000000000000053f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPS0 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

[    7.197624] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.197625] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000500-0x000000000000052f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GPS0 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

[    7.197629] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    7.197630] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[    7.290799] md: bind<sdc>

[    7.292757] md: bind<sdb>

[    7.383916] md/raid1:md127: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    7.383930] md127: detected capacity change from 0 to 500107771904

[    7.483330]  md127: p1 p2

[    7.489470] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    7.489473] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    7.499930] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    7.500049] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  313.30  Wed Mar 27 16:56:45 PDT 2013

[    8.585066] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.835144] input: HDA Intel Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input6

[    8.835201] input: HDA Intel Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7

[    8.835249] input: HDA Intel Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8

[    8.835294] input: HDA Intel Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[    8.835341] input: HDA Intel Line Out Side as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[    8.835386] input: HDA Intel Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input11

[    8.835432] input: HDA Intel Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input12

[    8.835477] input: HDA Intel Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input13

[    8.835681] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    9.376080] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input14

[    9.376162] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input15

[    9.376210] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input16

[    9.376249] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input17

[    9.731297] nvidia-smi (1279) used greatest stack depth: 4616 bytes left

[   10.379425] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   10.480417] mount (1387) used greatest stack depth: 4600 bytes left

[   10.604877] Adding 8388604k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8388604k 

[   10.625156] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounting ext2 file system using the ext4 subsystem

[   10.627925] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem without journal. Opts: (null)

[   10.729714] fuse init (API version 7.20)

[   14.107270] ATL1E 0000:02:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[   14.107389] ATL1E 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: NIC Link is Up <1000 Mbps Full Duplex>

[   57.568492] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

[ 5035.584025] flush-8:0 (2010) used greatest stack depth: 4104 bytes left
```

It looks like one of the conflicts is my network card but it appears to work fine. 

Can lpc_ich or gpio_ich have something to do with my smbus not having a driver loaded?

```
*-serial UNCLAIMED

             description: SMBus

             product: 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.3

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.3

             version: 00

             width: 64 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             configuration: latency=0

             resources: memory:fbfff400-fbfff4ff ioport:400(size=32)
```

----------

## nobody13

I got rid of 3 of the warnings by changing kernel options. How do I tell if this error is from my network drivers or something else?

```
5.343738] systemd-udevd[1216]: starting version 200

[    6.080241] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000400-0x000000000000041f SystemIO conflicts with Region \SMRG 1 (20120913/utaddress-251)

[    6.080247] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    6.230056] systemd-udevd[1235]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[    6.332211] md: bind<sdb>

```

----------

